

The Box - JacobAldridge
https://www.petekeen.net/book-review-the-box

======
gumby
One of the cool things about the container is it isn't actually a physical
box, but an API: a set of eight twist lock knuckles at the vertices of a 3D
rectangle. There are slight dimensional variations, but the standard 40-footer
makes up the vast bulk, and there is some level of interoperability between
the other sizes.

Since that's all there is there are all sorts of other objects that are
designed to fit in this envelope; tanks and even pressure vessels are
reasonably common, but other strange machinery is framed to fit this
infrastructure.

